# Intense Tazer VP S babyblau bis zum 20.4 20uhr



## meth3434 (14. April 2008)

zum verkauf auf ebay steht mein super schönes Intense Tazer vp, nur noch bis zum 20.4 um 20uhr abends, also zuschlagen!


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320239604646&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011






Beschreibung Verkaufe hier meinen top erhaltenen Intense Tazer Vp Dual Rahmen! Eines der edelsten 4x/dirt jump/ dual rahmen auf dem Markt!

Der Rahmen ist in der Sonderfarbe Babyblau lackiert, allein die Farbe kostet 250 aufpreis und sieht wirklich super aus, siehe komplettfoto!

Im Dezember wurde ein neuer Fox Float Dämpfer eingebaut, dieser wurde vielleicht 3 mal gefahren und ist im absoluten neuzustand! Bringt super federungsperformance und hat 229 gekostet!

Über den Winter wurden alle Lager und achsen ausgebaut, teilweise ersetzt, gefettet und wieder sauber zusammengebaut!

Der Rahmen befindet sich wirklich im Topzustand, keine Dellen, Kratzer oder wirklichen beschädigungen!

Ein Paar gebrauchsspuren bleiben aber natürlich nicht aus! Am linken grossen Intense Aufkleber ist am oben rand ein kleines stück abgerissen! im bereich des hinterreifens gibts es ein paar abdrücke links und rechts sowie schleifspuren an dem mittleren brücke! im eingebauten zustand sind die spuren jedoch nicht sichtbar! Sonst hat der Rahmen keine grossen offensichtlichen Kratzer, lediglich normale gebrauchsspuren, aber wirklich nichts wildes!

Neupreis des rahmens mit diesem Dämpfer liegt bei 2700, hier also für weit weniger als die hälfte zu haben!

Maße:

Innenlager: 73mm
Steuerrohr: 1 1/8
Sattelrohr: 30,9mm
hinterbau: 135mm
Dämpferlänge 165mm

Ein echtes dualgeschoss, das sich echt quirlig und agil fährt! der rahmen ist relativ kurz und flach, echte geometrie für dirt, dual und 4x! Einer der edelsten und besten rahmen für diesen bereich


Infos zum Versand:Versand kein thema, rechne mal mit 15
Größe: 	s (grösste beim tazer)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320239604646&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011


also zuschlagen!


----------



## meth3434 (15. April 2008)

was ich vergessen habe: auf den bildern ist der rahmen mit eingeschlagenem king steuersatz zu sehen, leider ist dieser nicht bestandteil der auktion! Sattelklemme, dämpfer mit allen schrauben etc und kettenstrebenschutz gehört mit zum rahmen dazu!
gruss, mathew


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (20. April 2008)

Morgen abend 19.54 ist eure letzte chance auf dieses traumbike!!!!!!
Also schnell zuschlagen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320239604646&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

meth


----------

